# Its not a girl!!!! sorry its a bit long



## joeo

On Monday 29th September I was sat on my laptop looking through the threads on b n b it got to about 8:30 when I thought I would go to bed, so I went into the kitchen to make my usual hot chocolate when I felt wet down below so thought I must have needed the toilet. i made my way upstairs with my hubby asking why I hadnt made my hot chocky I told him I was going to the loo first. when i got there I realised it wasnt wee but that my waters had gone, I was only just going 33 weeks so was a little panicked. I shouted of my husband to come upstairs, he came up with a face like thunder as i had disturbed a programme he had been watching and he thought I only wanted a spider moving. When i told him my waters had broked his face changed, he said you joking to which I said nope, so he was like what do we do. I surprised my self a little by staying fairly calm. I told him to go and get my notes and i had better phone the delivery suite. So off he went I phoned the delivery suite and they told me to come straight down, I phoned my father in law to take us so we didnt need to worry about parking and off we went. When we got there they confirmed my waters had gone and decided they wanted to keep me in for monitoring. They gave me an injection for babies lungs and moved me onto the antinatel ward. I was kept here until the Friday I had a scan to see what the water was like around the baby and they said they were happy that there was enough fluid there to not delivery baby until the following week, as long as I wasnt showing any signs of infection which i wasnt. On the Friday lunch they told me i could be disharged but that the results of a test they had done had come back to say that I had got Group B Strep so would need antibiotics when i delivered the baby. i went home glad to see some familiar surroundings and got my heaed down for an hour. It got to tea time and we decided we would have chinese so we went out to get it, at this point i was starting to get stomach cramps, we had tea and the stomach cramps were still coming, we decided to time them they were about 10 mins apart, we left it a bit timing them and as they got to 8 mins apart decided to phone the delivery suite, again they told me to come straight down so off we went again only hours after leaving. They put me on a monitor to get babies heart beat and time contractions. i told them I had taken 2 paracetamols but the pain was getting worse. the midwife came in to check me and offered me something stronger diamorphine, i told her it was fine so she gave me an injection and we managed to get a couple of hours sleep, I managed to make it through the night and upto lunch time the next day when they transfered me back to the antinatel ward. I had some visitors come see me at about tea time but at this point the contractions which I now realised the stomach cramps were, were coming stronger, so they were seeing me every now and again panting and moaning through the pain. Visiting time ended and there was just me and my husband left, I asked for some more pain relief and they gave me another shot of diamorphine but this time it didnt do anything and at 9:00 I told my hubby i needed to push, he said i cant so I told him to go and get a midwife she came in and said right lets have a look at you she had a quick look and said right the heqads there what ever you do dont push, sit on the edge of the bed while I get you a wheelchair and phone delivery suite. She went and got a chair and came back and away we went, i got into the suite they put me on the bed and the midwife asked me not to push again with the next contraction but just to breath on the gas and air, as a contraction came I took a deep breath on the gas and air and it went. They were ready for me to deliver now, she asked me if we knew what we were having so I said a little girl she asked if we had a name and we said Charlotte, another contraction came so I pushed as hard as i could, they were pleased with my pushing and said I needed to do the same again with the next contraction, it came and I oushed again and then the contraction went but the midwife said keep going the heads nearly out I said I cant there isnt a contraction there, so we had to wait for the next one which seemed to take for ever, it came and i pushed again she told me to stop pushing and to pant which i did and when the next contraction the baby was born. I was concerned that the baby was ok and in amongst me asking if it was she said yes but its not a girl its a boy!!!!!! 

So at 9:38pm on Saturday 4th October baby Charlie was born weighing 4lb 15oz :happydance::cloud9:. 

Charlie was taken to the special care unit to check all was ok, they then told me he was and that he could be taken to the transitional ward where we could both stay until he had finished some anitbiotics and could be monitored to make sure he was maintaining his body temp ok. Whilst this was happening we phoned our parents to tell them, needless to say they didnt believe us when we told them it was a boy and not a girl my mum in law phoned my husband back to double check he wasnt joking. 

Telling everyone wasnt easy either as a lot of people had been out and bought things for a girl, luckily the shops have been very good about it and we have been able to exchange the stuff we had already bought and we hadnt decorated in pink either we had done the nursery in creams and browns.

A couple of days after he was born he was found to have a stomach problem and they transfered him to the special care unit, this was heart wrenching to have him taken away from me, I knew it was for the best but I wanted to be with him. He spent nearly 2 days in special care and was then given back to me on the transitional ward. We spent just over a week in hospital together and then we were given the ok to go home under the care of the outreach team. 

We have been home for 4 days now and other than the sleepless nights we are loving being a family. As he is a premature baby we are keeping him indoors until he puts on some weight then we will be taking him out for walks and letting him see what the outside world has to offer.

Jo, Craig and Charlie


----------



## polo_princess

Oh wow, congratulations hun


----------



## clairebear

congrats x x x


----------



## Jessa

Congratulations! Glad to hear everything worked out and Charlie is healthy and at home with you!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations, can't believe they said you were having a girl and then you didn't! xx


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations, glad your all doing well. x


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats on your baby boy. I bet it was a shock when he was a boy when you were expecting a girl!

:hugs:


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations!! Glad everything is ok :hugs:

Cant belive they told you girl and it was boy! lol Did u have a private scan or did they tell you at your 20week scan? x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Congrats hun :D


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Wow congrats on your blue bundle! xXx


----------



## FEDup1981

What a surprise!!! I bet u were in shock!! Glad hes ok, and ur both home well, congrats!!! xxx


----------



## Donna79x

Awww congratulations on the birth of Charlie xx


----------



## sam's mum

Congratulations!! What a surprise :laugh2: Glad he's doing well and the shops let you change his clothes! x


----------



## ~KACI~

Wow thats a shock for you, congratulations x


----------



## LaDY

Wow Congrats hun...what a surprise hey xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## louisaL

WOW thats going to be an interesting story to tell him when he's older!

CONGRATULATIONS xx


----------



## honey08

as long as hes healthy :)


----------



## Alexas Mommy

wow! what a surprise! congrats!


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations on your surprise blue bundle of joy

Sarah :hug:


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## bex

Congratulations on your suprise little boy, what a shock. Glad charlie is doing well.xx


----------



## Heavenx

Congratulations on the birth of your surprise boy after expecting a girl! Glad that Charlie is OK and home with you x


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations x


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations. Glad hes healthy. How come you were told it was a girl? Was it at your NHS 20 week scan?


----------



## wantababybump

Wow! What a story!! Congratulations!! Glad you all are well!! xx


----------



## Younglutonmum

Congratulations on your shock blue bundle!!

xxx


----------



## Beltane

Congrats on your little man!!


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations! That must have been quite the shock!


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations on your little boy :hugs:


----------



## Sarah_16x

Congrats on your baby boy, Same happend to me i had my 20 week scan and they said its a girl so i went out and bought a couple of girls things, then a couple weeks later i were bleeding so i had to have a scan they said hes healthy and that i was like he and she said yes your having a boy. xxx


----------



## ANGYPANGY

glad he is home and healthy


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! What a big suprise for you!! xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Congradulations! 
did they tell you in a scan it was a girl then? thats why they wont tell people in my hospital . Glad your both doing well x


----------



## nessajane

Wow what a shock you mustve had!! Congrats on your baby boy xx


----------



## joeyjo

Congratulations!!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Oh wow what a shock that must have been! Glad all is okay,

Big :hug: and CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance: x :hugs: x


----------



## NickyT75

Big congratulations on the birth of your lovely baby boy xx


----------



## alphatee

congrats on ur surprise son & im glad ur both well xx


----------



## Zarababy1

Wow! congrats, i couldnt imagen thinkin i was having a girl and then it beeing a boy! I must say charlies a fantastic name! hehe hope he's doing well :)


----------



## danni2609

congrats!!


----------



## sam76

congrats to you all, im glad all is well, take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Omg,What a shock that must have been.
I hope this doesn't happen to me,lol. 

I'm glad little Charlie's doing well.
Congratulations.xxx


----------



## missjacey44

Congratulations. Glad you are both doing well now. What a shock that must of been when they said its a boy!!!


----------



## Jem

Wow what a shock! Huge congratulations xxx


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS XxX


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done :cloud9:

same happened to someone i know they had a pink room:dohh: so sharp had to change it when George not Georgia arrived lol


----------



## SuzyQ

Congrats on your suprise blue bundle! xx


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations! Glad to hear Charlie is home and doing well.
x


----------



## vicky

aww congratulations hun can't wait to see pics


----------



## ryder

Congrats hun! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## carries

Well done hun! Congrats on your suprise!


----------



## cheryl

WOW Congratulations hun, Can't wait to see some pics.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Fossey

Congrats!


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow, what a surprise! Congratulations! I'm glad you are all home and he is doing well now.


----------



## Mira

Sounds like Charlie came into this world full of surprises!! Congrats!


----------



## Blob

Wow congratulations hun :) Hope he continues to do well!!


----------



## bibswy

congrats - what a surprise!!


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon x x


----------



## Faerie

Wow, what a story! So pleased he's home safe and sound with you.

That's why I'm sticking to team yellow :) 

She says.... hee hee.


----------



## lillysmum

congratulations!!


----------



## SalJay

Congrats glad Charlie is happy and healthy. Wow fancy being told it was a girl and a boy pops out!!!!! xx


----------



## embojet

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Geeze you were due the same time as me.

Congratulations!! No wonder you haven't been around.

I'm so glad he's home and OK now.


----------



## gde78

Congratulations!


----------



## joeo

ellasmummy said:


> Congratulations!! Glad everything is ok :hugs:
> 
> Cant belive they told you girl and it was boy! lol Did u have a private scan or did they tell you at your 20week scan? x

They told us at our 20 week scan


----------



## Plumfairy

Woweee congratulations on your suprise little boy! :) x x


----------



## trishk

congratulations


----------



## AC81

What a surprise for you!! Congratulations xxx


----------



## Barneyboo

Congratulations x x x :hug:


----------



## bluebell

Congrats :happydance:

xx


----------

